# Vtc5



## Zuzu88 (8/6/14)

Howzit Vapers, any idea where I can get Sony vtc5 18650 batteries locally? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (8/6/14)

moved to the retailers/who has stock forum for ya


----------



## Andre (8/6/14)

Zuzu88 said:


> Howzit Vapers, any idea where I can get Sony vtc5 18650 batteries locally?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Nowhere as far as I know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88 (8/6/14)

Thanks guys.... 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## soonkia (8/6/14)

Yeah, I think if any retailer gets their hands on these, they'd be sold out in minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

